# Signing Off- Heading Out



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Will be shutting down my internet today- Taking my fancy box thing back to Comcast.
Headed out in a couple of days to Florida fishing, then East Tennessee hog hunting and trout fishing, then West Tennessee Rabbit and Quail hunting and sauger fishing, then on to points west and north west. Camping on BLM land (when out west) mostly.
Plan on arriving in Alaska approximately 1 June 2009, if I can afford the gas. 
Ya'll take care now.

alan


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

We are planning a drive to and from Alaska being there during June, 2009 also but do not plan to depart until mid-May for about a 7 week drive.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Hey Alan

Drive safe.
Happy Hunting.

And, if you get a chance, stop by a library once in awhile and post updates on your adventures.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Have fun!

big rockpile


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Safe travels.
Angie


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

How great it mst be to get out and go. I've got a 6 year old camper bought new (used 2 nights), as well as, 2 newer Harleys and a 3 year old truck that usually sit until the batteries go dead; for me an 8 mile trip to the feed store is a real outing.

Be careful out there.


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

Elizabeth said:


> Hey Alan
> 
> Drive safe.
> Happy Hunting.
> ...


What she said

Alan you are doing what a lot of people only dream of...good for you!


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the good wishes.
I'll check in whenever I can.

Adios

alan


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

Watch your topknot and keep your nose in the wind! Good luck with your adventure and safe driving.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Sad to see you go!! But we all travel with you.. in our dreams
If you get stuck or in a bind.. hop into a library and give us a holler! We are always right down the road a piece~!

But seriously.. do check in.. you know we worry!

jen


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Have fun and be safe.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Trip has been interrupted by some subpoena's I have to answer. Have to testify in three different courts (one Federal) in two states. So I will be diverted for a couple of weeks.
Has been going well. Eating fresh caught fish every day. Only problem has been a BIG storm that ripped a seam in my tent and soaked everything I had.
Life goes on.

alan


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Well good luck on the delays and in your travels.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

New tent. Supplies restocked. .22 Rifle and 3000 rounds of ammo, Pellet gun and 5000 rounds of ammo. Winter clothes. Beaucoup survival "things", snare wire, fire starting stuff, etc.
Decided to skip the hog hunt.
Headed for New Mexico and points west tomorrow AM.
Don't expect to return 'til Late Spring next year, if then.
Sick and tired of all this mess we call civilization, society, whatever.
Ya'll take care.

alan


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

............Good luck on your travels Alan . I've considered selling my heavy 5th. wheel and investing in a truck camper and a 16 foot enclosed trailer . Several truck camper comp's have gone out of business just this year . It's truly amazing how comfortable we can become the more we simplify our lives . Getting rid of our vast quantities of "Stuff" is more than some folks can deal with but we have become slaves too our materialstic life style . We're Americans , we can Afford it ! , fordy


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Looks like this just wasn't meant to be. "Light" heart attack in New Mexico. Used up a lot of the $ I had saved for the trip. Ordered to stay below 5000 foot elevation. So my "cabin in the mountains" is out of the question.
Headed to the Pacific Coast, who knows where from there. 
Ya'll take care.

alan


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Very sorry to hear that. Both the heart attack and your interrupted trip.

Nothing's any good without your health. Take care of yourself.


----------



## BRYAN (Jul 5, 2008)

Hang in there Galump. Take care of yourself, there is plenty of living to do below 5000 ft. Me and everyone else who dreams of hitting the road and living our dream are still with you in spirit. You are in my prayers.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

galump said:


> Looks like this just wasn't meant to be. "Light" heart attack in New Mexico. Used up a lot of the $ I had saved for the trip. Ordered to stay below 5000 foot elevation. So my "cabin in the mountains" is out of the question.
> Headed to the Pacific Coast, who knows where from there.
> Ya'll take care.
> 
> alan


.............Maybe you over exerted yourself before your body was able to raise your red blood cell count to acclaimilate(sp) your body for activity at higher altitudes . Take it easy and you will adjust with no problems , over time . Good luck and good health . , fordy


----------



## Calvin Wiles (May 14, 2008)

Best wishes! Hope you find what makes you happy!


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

fordy said:


> .............Maybe you over exerted yourself before your body was able to raise your red blood cell count to acclaimilate(sp) your body for activity at higher altitudes . Take it easy and you will adjust with no problems , over time . Good luck and good health . , fordy


You're certainly right. Fact that I was trying to rock climb/hike at 8200 foot elevation, while being seriously out of shape, didn't work out very well. 
Spent the last week recuperating, basically sleeping 20 hours a day, and feel like my old self now.
Headed for Seattle, then down the coast.
Really appreciate all of the good wishes and concern from the folks here. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside, which ain't at all like me to do.

alan


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Have found a little patch of wilderness to dissappear into.
Taking my .22 Handi Rifle, some ammo, and a backpack full of "stuff". Don't expect to be out until late Spring.
Will talk to ya'll then, hopefully healthier and at least 100 pounds lighter.
Keep me in your prayers.

alan


----------

